# Anyone have Sprint?



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

I have Nextel right now and I'm looking to go to Sprint. It's free for Nextel subscribers to go to Sprint, and vice versa. I just don't use the direct connect anymore, and I can get more minutes, earlier nights and weekends, talk to Sprint/Nextel customers for free, and get better features with Sprint, and the phone is cheaper, but I don't know much about their actual service.

Anyone have any imput?

Thankshone:


----------



## 4ransom (Mar 1, 2006)

badogg88 said:


> I have Nextel right now and I'm looking to go to Sprint. It's free for Nextel subscribers to go to Sprint, and vice versa. I just don't use the direct connect anymore, and I can get more minutes, earlier nights and weekends, talk to Sprint/Nextel customers for free, and get better features with Sprint, and the phone is cheaper, but I don't know much about their actual service.
> 
> Anyone have any imput?
> 
> Thankshone:


Really? I was interested in switching from Nextel to Sprint too. I didn't know it was that easy. Can you do it on line or do you have to go to a store?


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2007)

I have a hybrid phone, so "technically" I have Sprint AND NextHELL........ My cellular service is 100 times better now that the phone portion is on Sprint !!!!!! If you don't need the two way, GO FOR IT !!!!! If you call Nextel and complain about the service, they will probably give you a Sprint phone for free to keep you as a customer and if you switch from Nextel to Sprint you dont have to pay to get out of your contract.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Been with Sprint for years. Never had a problem. They have decent plans check out the website. Their Readylink(direct connect) is supposed to be compatible with Nextel soon. They have great service because you connect through the nearest tower(even if not Sprint tower)at no additional.


----------



## laxball33 (Mar 23, 2004)

Sniper actually turned me onto the hybrid and the service is 100 times better. You should just go with that. Call customer care and ask for retentions if they try to get into why you want them just tell them to connect you to them. When you talk to retentions give them the ol' "I've had nextel for years and thinking of going to verizon" bit. Tell them the service sucks and they'll pretty much give you a hybrid or if not charge you only 29.99. You'll then basically have sprint service but will still have your direct connect if you ever need it. Worked out great for me, I hated nextel for years and only kept the direct connect for the job, after the new phone I have a completely different opinion.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

What model numbers are the new hybrid phones?


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

ic502 and ic402


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2007)

I have had the sprint cell service for over 6 years always done me right.


----------



## DodgeRam (May 3, 2006)

Doesn't Sprint now own Nextel? I know my Nextel bill says "Sprint together with Nextel"


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

andy0921 said:


> ic502 and ic402


Bluetooth??? Didn't see it as a feature....


----------



## juice (Nov 15, 2006)

laxball33 said:


> Sniper actually turned me onto the hybrid and the service is 100 times better. You should just go with that. Call customer care and ask for retentions if they try to get into why you want them just tell them to connect you to them. When you talk to retentions give them the ol' "I've had nextel for years and thinking of going to verizon" bit. Tell them the service sucks and they'll pretty much give you a hybrid or if not charge you only 29.99. You'll then basically have sprint service but will still have your direct connect if you ever need it. Worked out great for me, I hated nextel for years and only kept the direct connect for the job, after the new phone I have a completely different opinion.


I'll have to try this... I have had nextel for about 10 years.. and have broken several phone due to poor service.. but the 2 way keeps me with them....

*If I get a hybrid phone... do they make you sign contract..?* *and if I get the hybrid phone do I stay with nextel or have to switch over..?*


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2007)

juice, you have to sign a contract to get the reduced prices on the phones just like normal upgrades............ if you get a hybrid, your phone works on both networks......


----------



## laxball33 (Mar 23, 2004)

Gil, 
no bluetooth or camera, but it does have the web.

Juice, 
you have to sign the 2 year for the free or 29.99 price (haggle and you'll get it for free), they do give you the 30 day trial offer to see if your service improves.


----------



## juice (Nov 15, 2006)

Ok thanks guys... I just tried to call retentions and the jerk off at cus service was giving me the run around..saying there was no way to transfer me over... and wanted to know why bla.. bla.. bla... I kept asking for them.. and finally hung up on him... I guess I'll try later....


----------



## PVD24 (Oct 22, 2003)

Wait a little longer, there is a new Hybrid with all the gadgets coming out in February... I have the i870 now with the mp3, internet, camera and all the fun, but I wont switch to the hybrid until they up grade their phones... its like going from a Benz to a Fiat... just be patient...


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

badogg88 - I just went thru the entire process of switching from Nextel to sprint this weekend. Below is a few pointers for anyone who is doing this...


Dont tell the rep at the Nextel store that you plan on moving from nextel to sprint. The reasoning behind it is.. if you do... they will not give u the entire discount on a new sprint phone. They will simply determine what you have for an availible upgrade credit which is either $75 or $100.
Check your local BestBuy or Third Party Retailer. Don't buy your new phone at a sprint store if the price isnt right. I bought my girlfriend a phone for 39.99 at BestBuy and they wanted 249.99 at the Sprint Store. Needless to say, I wasn't buying my phone at Sprint. Sprint was nice enough to match the price after a little conversation.
If you time it right, You can get them to waive the activation fee. You will also have more leverage on the activation fee if you are activating more than one handset.
Port your number. By porting your number you get to keep the same number you have. Once your number is ported your Nextel account will be closed. Since the number is ported by sprint there is no cancelation fee. Its seemless.
Good Luck and go shopping


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

I actually went through the whole process a little while ago. So far so good, I spoke with a nice woman named Kathleen through Sprints online chat service, she gave me a code for free activation, free shipping, and a $50 credit for my next months bill. I got my phone for free (promotion), and she told me that since Sprint is "now together with Nextel", there's no charge to switch over. We'll see when I actually go to switch my Nextel number to the Sprint phone, but so far so good.

I got the $39.99 plan with 450 minutes, with nights starting at 7, free mobile to mobile with Nextel and Sprint customers, then I got text messages too because I use them alot, and $6 for insurance on my phone (because I'm a clutz). Came to $55.99/month. I have 1000 minutes on my Nextel, with 500 text messages and no insurance and it's about 62-80 a month.I did have to sign up for a new contract, but I do have 30 days from today to see if I like Sprint better than Nextel. I did everything online, now I just have to wait for my phone. She told me to call Sprint with my old phone number when I get my new phone, and they'll port the number over and then Nextel will be cancelled and I don't have to worry about it but I'll probably call Nextel and double check. Don't want to get charged twice.

We'll see how easy it is to actually switch my number though, I should receive my phone in the mail on Friday...



Juice:

Talk to a Sprint person. They'll want you to come over to Sprint more than Nextel will (for obvious reasons), so they'll give you the low down.


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

Ugh don't get me started on Verizon. For the first 15 days I had excellent service, then it went down the shitter. Somehow they signed me up for automatic deduction out of my checking account for my monthly bill, which I didn't sign up for, and when I paid my monthly bill, they still took it out of my checking account. I am a college student working at an office where I got paid $7.75 an hour, so I didn't have a LOT of money in my checking account, and all of my checks bounced, including the Verizon one, which in turn, they decided to shut off my phone and charge me a $20 fee, plus $36 for reactivation. It ended up costing me over $100 in bounced check fees and the Verizon fees. Luckily they reimbursed me, and I then cancelled Verizon.

Never had a problem with Nextel in that respect...


----------



## wgciv (Jan 4, 2007)

I have to grab the hybrid, been meaning to for a few weeks now.


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

Anyone know if Sprint can put my contacts list from my Nextel to my Sprint phone?


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2007)

YES they can...........


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

How long does it take, and does it cost anything? Also, has anyone ported their number before? I did it at 9pm, and it's still not working (it's 1am now). Any ideas?


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2007)

my phone worked before I even hung up with the Nextel operator. There is no charge for swapping phonebooks. Just call a "local" CORPORATE owned store. I drove all the way to the main office in Bedford because when I got my hybrid they were the only ones who had the new machine. I heard there are more and more now.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Hybrid will do absolutely nothing on the direct connect. The Iden is the same network. Wait till the newer hybrid phones are coming and I also hear Nextel is dumping the Iden network soon and upgrading it to a newer better system for the direct connect.


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

Still not working. I guess I'll call Sprint back in the AM. When I ported my # from Verizon to Nextel, it took all of like 5 minutes. Now it's been 5 hours.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2007)

you going from nextel to sprint ????


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

Yes from Nextel to Sprint.

Ok! I just got my phone working and all my contacts switched over. The only problem I had was porting my number, and then they said my first bill would be $102 when it should have only been $62 because I didn't have to pay for activation. I called and they fixed it for me.

Also, if you know a friend who has sprint, you both can get a $25 Visa Prepaid Card if you dial in your phone #REF within fifteen days of you signing up, and then you type in your friends phone number. You both get the $25. Sounds simple, let's see if it works haha.


----------

